# SGSIII VZW Developer Edition coming soon!



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

well looks like it wasnt a hoax..

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-I535MBCVZW


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

404 error.

And I don't think anyone was questioning Samsung releasing a dev edition. The issue is we want the Verizon one to have an unlocked bootloader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

im not getting a 404 on mine but i kinda was thinking it was another razr dev edition. Yes i am more interested in that seeing i have a locked one which is why im hoping this is true... http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/15/verizon-support-is-telling-customers-the-galaxy-s3-bootloader-will-soon-be-unlocked-via-software-update/


----------

